# IELTS original or copy?



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Dear Experts,
I would like to apply for immigration to Australia and Canada. Canada process will start in May and Australia's will start in July. Do I need to send Original IELTS marksheet for Canada? Will scanned color copy or notary public attested copy will work? if I send original to them, will they send it back once verification is over?


----------



## Edmund Shrader (Feb 17, 2014)

You need to send only the attested scanned copy. If they have any verification they may ask for the original.


----------



## faslu (Jun 22, 2013)

Edmund Shrader said:


> You need to send only the attested scanned copy. If they have any verification they may ask for the original.


Are you sure? do you know the case where they accepted ielts marksheet attested scanned copy?
Because below their site says they need orginal [Page 3, point #9]
http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/pdf/kits/forms/IMM5610E.pdf
I am curious to know.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

You must send the original paperwork for the Ielts, they will not accept a copy of it.

On the check sheet for it on the CIC paperwork it states original only.

You will not get this returned back to you. Take copies for yourself if needed.


----------

